# 1973 Int 574 diesel Tractor



## grlisley (Oct 12, 2013)

My tractor's been running ruff so I changed the fuel filters but that didn't help and now it started to stall. It starts right back up but it stalls out again


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Could there be something in the tank or lines blocking fuel flow? My 574 is gas, but I've had troubles with dirt and insects getting in the tank and blocking off the inlet to the sediment bowl. Had to remove the bowl and drain the tank to get it all cleared out. Last time it was a huge black spider in there. I'd check the fuel transfer pump as well to be sure its pumping fuel. We've had to replace ours a few times in the 12,000 hours we've been running the tractor.


----------



## grlisley (Oct 12, 2013)

*574 IN Har. stalling*

The fuel line pit-cock was plugged up. When I took off the fuel line nothing came out so I put a wire in the hole and the fuel began to flow! 

New problem, Yesterday the front loader stopped lifting, The hyd/trans fluid was low. I put 2 gal in and it's half way on the dip stick now, but the bucket still won't lift . I think i lost the prim on the pump if so how do I re-prime the pump if needed.


----------

